# Hello, I'm new here



## Blue Power (Dec 31, 2004)

Hello all, I just registered and have read quite a few post. Just want you to know that we farm with all Blue tractors. Tractors we have are a Jubilee, 641 diesel, 901 diesel, 2 5000's, 7000, 8000, 9600, TW20, and a just purchased TS115A. Looking forward to using this forum.


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

Welcome to tractorforum Blue Power:friends:I see you have a few blue machines. Just join right in and share your experience with your tractors and your farming too. Again welcome and Happy New Year.


----------



## Michael (Sep 16, 2003)

Welcome Blue Power :cheers: Nice to see you have made the trip to the best tractor forum on the web. :grapevine I think you'll like it a lot. :secret:


----------



## Greg (Sep 16, 2003)

Welcome Blue!

One thing we all like here is ...pictures:thumbsup: Post some if ya got 'em.


----------



## DrBailey (Nov 14, 2004)

Welcome Blue 
Im new here also , a few weeks , Im sure you will like it here,
Its been informative and Fun. 
Oh Yal , we like pic`s.!!! LoL Don


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

Welcome!!!!

Dont hear much about the "newer" vintage Ford tractors. Tell us a little about them.


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

Welcome to the forum! Nothing wrong with blue, I personally like green, some here like red or orange, but we ALL like tractors and are willing to help, discuss, or just ponder tractor stuff. I hope to see some pics of your blue herd.


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

Welcome Blue Power!! Looking forward to some pics of your toys


----------



## Chipmaker (Sep 16, 2003)

Welcome Blue Power........Being blue is the only way to go when it comes to anythng above a L & G tractor!


----------



## Blue Power (Dec 31, 2004)

*posting pictures*

Thanks for the welcome, however I am not able to post any pictures of my tractors. I don't have a digital camera or a scanner. You will have to wait. I can tell you about the some of the tractors. The 641 was my Grandad's. Both it and the 901 were sold new by my dad when he had a a Ford tractor dealership.


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Let me add my welcome as well BP! :cheers: :friends: Been out of town for the past 3 days. My Dad recently sold his TW20. He is 73 years old and just was not using it enough to justify keeping it. It only had about 800 hours on it.


----------



## catmando (Dec 18, 2004)

*Welcome Blue*

Glad to have you aboard! I grew up liking green, but I just removed the yellow and bought what was left.

With that many tractors you must mainly crop farm?


----------



## johndeere (Sep 17, 2003)

Welcome Blue we have a few things incommon.We both farm and own a 9600 Ford.Ours is a 1974 and we use it on are family farm.Dad bought it new and at one time we had another 9600 and a 9000.We also have a TR85 New Holland combine around a 1983.We added a used IH last spring to are tractor line up.Its a 3788 2+2 and we also have a Allis Chalmers one nintey XT and an old Allis Chalmers WD.

We only farm 220 acres now days Corn and Soybeans.Almost a hobby farm in away.I work off the farm for a large 4500 acre farm and trucking operation.Im not involved in the trucking end of it.Just the farm operation and it is a 99% John Deere operation.Two of every thing there and most traded with in 5 years.9750 sts combines and 9400 tractors and several 8000 and 7000 series .But I still love getting on are own older line and putting in a day.


----------



## Blue Power (Dec 31, 2004)

Chief, I noticed you are from Middle Tennessee, so am I. I am from southern middle Tennessee, GIles County. Man, I would like to have seen the TW20 with 800 hours on it. Mine has almost 6700 hrs. Catmando, we farm about 1200 acres. 650 or that is row crop, the rest is pasture and hay.


----------



## Tinkz (Oct 20, 2006)

Go the blue gear! TSA is a great tractor eh? My personal fav is the TJ series...


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Welcome to Tractor Forum Tinkz! Glad you found us! Hope you will feel right at home and jump right in and enjoy.


----------

